# My new chickens!



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have wanted chickens for years! My husband said he would build me a coop but...it just was always put on the back burner. Then, finally, he started building me one. But then he got busy with work...so again, on the back burner. 

Meanwhile, I found a local meat rabbit breeder who agreed to give me her scraps (heads, organs, etc.). I offered to give her fresh eggs when I got chickens going but she politely declined because she had her own chickens. 

Then, a week ago she emailed me. She could no longer keep her chickens and, remembering I was interested in chickens, offered to sell me her set up before placing it on craigslist. And the price was very right! She is a nice lady. 



So here is the coop I got!











I plan to get a tractor for them as well in the future. I would love to free range them but I am afraid because of the hawks that live here. 

These chickens were born in March so they young and already laying. I renamed them (they were previously named by a little girl and I decided that they are chickens...they don't care about names anyways!)

This is popcorn. Gary wanted to name the white chicken popcorn but I felt that was too obvious. So I named this one popcorn. According to the previous owner, she is a very dumb bird. But thats ok. I already lover her. 









This is Big Mama. She has the larger comb of the two red chickens. She is the alpha bird. She rules the roost. 









This is Ducky. I don't really know much about her. 










With the stress of the move, seeing new people, and my dogs being dorks about it...I figured egg production would slow down. So to my surprise, I found this waiting for me when I went to feed them and clean their sleeping area.











GOOD GIRLS!

I am already spoiling them. I got them good food, a food supplement, oyster shells, a forage cake, more bedding, and I have been giving them kale and whatever I have laying around. 

The other coop my husband assures me he will finish....is much larger. I am considering making that my goat shed. We shall see....But for now, I am focusing on my new flock. 

Thanks for letting me introduce the girls.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

:clap2:Yay for chickens!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats awesome, I wish I could do the same, but no chickens allowed where I'm at. Can't wait to leave this town. I had a chicken when I was young, a pet. She would come into our house and lay eggs under the couch and on my bike seat. Weird. I lived in Miami way back in the day. Had horses too would ride them on the main roads. Can't do that now haven't live there for a long time.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

They are settling in nicely:

Evil Popcorn









Free range ladies. They don't know how good they have it!









Garbage disposals....

They like strawberry tops









Decided to start giving them freshly ground flax seed. Improves the omega 3 fatty acids in their eggs like 200%

plus they seem to like it


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

YAY I am glad you got your chickens  I love chickens. They are so underestimated but they can be such sweet birds and they are fascinating to watch.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So happy for you (and Sprocket)- and they are going to have a good life, it seems... 

Evil popcorn fits her name; her stare is kind of, um, disturbing..


----------

